# S scale Layout at Florida train show 10/3/15



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's always nice to see a good ole American Flyer S scale layout in operation at
the train shows. Especially when you see a beautiful smoker
plying the rails.









I was a good size layout.









Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, always nice to see a flyer set-up.:appl:


----------



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

Was this at DeLand? I missed going because our club displayed at an event .

Jim D


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

traindriverjd said:


> Was this at DeLand? I missed going because our club displayed at an event .
> 
> Jim D



Yes, at The Volusia Co. fairgrounds. The crowd attending seemed much larger than usual. That big parking lot was quite full.

Don


----------

